# New Solarforce L2P



## glock29guy (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

I ordered a Solarforce L2P that I thought was the entire flashlight (drop in and body). I paid $31 + shipping, but only received a body. I've emailed them and am waiting for a response and potentially a partial refund since the bodies are priced around $18.

In the mean time, I am looking for a decent drop in module. I am considering the Ultrafire Cree XML T6 3-mode, but the retailer I've found, Manafont, is located in Hong Kong. Does anyone know of a US retailer for this drop in so I do not have to wait three weeks for the module? Lastly, can anyone suggest a better module or is the one I'm considering pretty good?


----------



## Hondo (Mar 16, 2012)

:welcome:

I think you pretty much get what you pay for. I have the Solarforce 3-mode XM-L drop-in in an L2, and it's not bad, but it does not pull the power that it advertises, only about 1.5 Amps on high, but runs nice and cool when properly fitted to the body with aluminum strips. More of an issue is the use of visible PWM (pulse width modulation) on the low and medium modes. Not slow enought to be much of a distraction for me, but I am relatively less sensitive to it than many people. I don't have the Ultrafire one that you mentioned, but I believe it would be similar, particularly in regards to the PWM.

If you want a brighter, more durable drop-in with a nicer, smoother beam, no visible PWM and your choice of tint bins,reflectors and drive currents, have Nailbender build you one. I am thrilled with both his 3C and 4C neutral tints in the XM-L, not too yellow like a warm, but much nicer color rendition than the cools that typically come in the budget drop-ins. His thread is in the Custom and Modified B/S/T forum.

If $40 - $45 is too much, there is one recommended by texas cop in the drop-in sticky at the top of this forum for $23 shipped, and it is offered in a 3C neutral tint, as well as cool and warm tints (2nd to last post right now, #1049). If you decide to try that one, I would be interested to know if it has visible PWM and mode memory, or always starts at 100%. Looks like a lot of drop-in for the money, though.


----------



## TurboTalon (Mar 16, 2012)

I am waiting for one of these, Manafont ultrafire-cree-t6-3mode-memory-led-dropin-module-42v-max-p-5178 to drop into my L2P. Seems to have good reviews.


----------



## Streamer (Mar 16, 2012)

+1 on the Manafont sku# 5720. Best bang for the buck and it's friggin' BRIGHT. Get that pair of 18650's/ TrustFire 3000's while you're at it @ $11. They're the real deal. Sure, you'll wait a few weeks, but that drop in from Manafont is a WINNER !


----------



## recDNA (Mar 16, 2012)

+2 on manafont


----------



## glock29guy (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I found a US retailer for a P60 XML drop in. I purchased this: http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-xml-3m-42v.html

It costs more than the one in Hong Kong, but I didn't feel like waiting weeks for it to arrive. Does anyone have experience with this module?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 17, 2012)

Glock,

Check out the LightHound website. They stock plenty of drop-ins and SolarForce lights & accessories. Located in Texas. Fast shipments and good customer service.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 19, 2012)

Glock,

I have that one you mentioned as well as solarforce xm-l 3 mode for my new l2p's as well. They look to be the same brightness since they are driven 1.5A each if i'm not mistaken. Though the solarforce has more throw coz of the smooth reflector. The thrunite has a lower low.


----------



## deeuubee (Mar 19, 2012)

Are you sure that's the right Manafont SKU# 5178. When I punch it in,
all that comes up is a bunch of little toy soldiers. I looked the other day, and they had a bunch of different XM-l drop ins.
Today I can omnly find one


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 19, 2012)

The Manafont sku # is 5720.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 20, 2012)

glock29guy said:


> Well, I found a US retailer for a P60 XML drop in. I purchased this: http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-xml-3m-42v.html
> 
> It costs more than the one in Hong Kong, but I didn't feel like waiting weeks for it to arrive. Does anyone have experience with this module?



if you're gonna spend $30 for a dropin, might as well get a custom from Nailbender. his start at $30. here's his sales thread.

*Edit* sorry, i should have read your post more carefully. i didn't see that you already bought it. i hope it's a good one.


----------



## Streamer (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Rose said:


> The Manafont sku # is 5720.



+100,000,000 :; sku is #5720


----------



## deeuubee (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks... ordered one. Now I will have something to compare with my Solarforce XM-l dropins.


----------



## OCD (Mar 21, 2012)

deeuubee said:


> Thanks... ordered one. Now I will have something to compare with my Solarforce XM-l dropins.



Please let us know your thoughts once you've gotten a chance to compare them. I'm going to be purchasing a couple of Solarforce hosts along with an XM-L drop-in. I'm on the fence as to which drop-in to get.


----------



## ltxi (Mar 21, 2012)

I have several ThruNite P60 XML dropins. $24 from Lighthound. Great general purpose utility lights using Solarforce L2 hosts with RCRs if runtime's not an issue.


----------



## dennis07921 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a ThruNite XML drop in and it works great with 2 primaries but is dim with one 18650, because of the lower voltage? My Solarforce XML is very bright with either one.


----------



## Blitzwing (Apr 14, 2012)

I've got the three mode Ultrafire in my L2T. It's awesome. Mine came from eGay, seller battery_world_asia.


----------



## betweenrides (Apr 18, 2012)

Manafont drop-in is very good. Some alternatives at Lighthound and SBFlashlights as well for quick delivery.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Apr 21, 2012)

Glock,

If you're in the market for a really nice drop-in consider either the Lumens Factory Hi CRI D26 1 mode or 3 mode [I have two, 3 modes] or ask Craig at Illumination Supply about the new Nichia 219 Hi CRI emitters, he may be stocking a drop-in based on the 219 shortly. I've got several of the 219s on order, can't wait to see how they stack up against the LF XPG Hi CRI drop-ins.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll add this about my XM-L drop-ins that I'm running. I have 2 different types right now....

XM-L 4.2v 1-mode (Solarforce brand - from SBflashlights)
XM-L 8.4v 3-mode (Solarforce brand - from ITC on Ebay)

Both appear to have the same brightness when using a single 18650 3100mAH battery (the 3-mode on High). The 16340's that I tried using for 8.4v in the 3-mode drop-in didn't look any brighter than with the 3.6v 18650, and was pretty much the same brightness. Running 2 x Surefire CR123 3v batteries in both setups also gave the same brightness as the 18650. However, SB recommended not to use the CR123's with their XM-L drop-in since it's only rated at 4.2v, but would work in a pinch.


So basically, if you want more than 1 brightness level, then the 3 or 5 mode drop-ins work fine. Also, there is no difference in brightness between the 4.2v and 8.4v drop-ins if you add more voltage to the light. The L2P's forward clicky does take some getting used to with a multi-mode drop-in, or else you can easily turn on the flashlight in the wrong mode or cycle through the modes on accident very easily. So if you just want a nice bright XM-L drop-in with no modes, I recommend the SBflashlights drop-ins.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 24, 2012)

glock29guy said:


> Well, I found a US retailer for a P60 XML drop in. I purchased this: http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-xml-3m-42v.html
> 
> It costs more than the one in Hong Kong, but I didn't feel like waiting weeks for it to arrive. Does anyone have experience with this module?



Just be sure to ONLY use an 18650 battery. Two CR-123 3v primaries will blow up your drop in (2.7-4.2v max). You'll be OK if you use an 18650.


----------



## chewy78 (Apr 26, 2012)

neat.


----------



## Rikr (Apr 26, 2012)

E1320 builds some great drop ins I just got mine and put it in my L2T and it is amazing, and you can't beat his prices.


----------

